# Hardtrance Thread



## MasterFreak (15. März 2012)

Moin Leute, 
ich hab mal nen Hardtrance Thread aufgemacht ....
Also hier kann gepostet werden :
Neue Tracks, alte coole Tracks, Eigenproduktionen usw  
Und Dazu noch ne Umfrage wer Hardtrance mag  
Hier Meine Favos   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgy9HNr81SA  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRarKA_Gm4k Aus der Hardstyleszene  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TKBonf4FNU  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxFHEZzaWIc&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnjMlzS9yHQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjhrdaz-doc Hardtrance 4 Ever 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Ihr könnt meinetwegen auch Trance und Oldschool posten


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

So was? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh6wrLwRUt8

Ist für mich einer der besten Tracks aller Zeiten aus dem Bereich Techno ganz allgemein. Vor allem ab ca 3:00min dann der Break mit der "schönen" Melodie und ab 4:15 dann der "harte" Synthiesound und ab 5:35 wieder Vollgas.



Der allerbeste "Hardtrance"-Track, den ich kenne, ist aber immer noch Jones&Stephenson - the first Rebirth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqIHVJX8HRU

unglaubliche Mischung aus Sanftheit und Härte (vor allem ab 2:03 und erst Recht ab 2:50). Könnte aber auch vlt. schon eher unter Rave fallen als unter Hardtrance, aber ich pfeif auf allzu enge Definitionen...



Beides btw Mitte der 90er.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2012)

Ist mir noch nie so wirklich bewusst gewesen die Richtung aber nach dem anhören so mancher hier geposterer YT Links muss ich zu dem Schluss kommen...
[x] "mag ich nicht"


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Also, die Links von MasterFreak hören sich für mich eher an wie Dancefloor (typische "düdeldüdeldüüü düü düü düüüüü"-Melodien) im Stil von Tiesto, Mike Koglin, Kai Tracid usw. (sofern mir bekannt) mit harten Drums. Das hat aber nix mit dem gemeinsam, was ich damals als Hardtrance kennengelernt habe, nämlich echter Trance mit härteren Technostilen gemischt. 

Kann es daran liegen, dass seit ein paar Jahren wegen diesem "Future Trance"-Mist, was für mich nix anderes als neu vermarkteter Dancefloor ist, unter Trance was ganz anderes verstanden wird als in den 90ern? ^^


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2012)

Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren nen cooles Mixtape mit Hardtrance aus Ibiza von meiner Exfreundin geschenkt bekommen. Man waren das geile Lieder.
Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie die hiessen usw.

Aber Hardtrance mag ich.


----------



## MasterFreak (15. März 2012)

@ Herbboy 
Natürlich kenn ich Rebirth, der Track ist sehr bekannt  
Vielleicht kommts daher das ich aus der Hardstyle szene komme  Das ist jetzt mehr im Oldschool bereich ^^ 
Die meisten Tracks die ich gepostet hab sind von ca. 2001- 2012, da ist es klar das es unterschiede gibt von Sachen die 90 entstanden sind, aber die Vids wo TrueHardtranceSounds steht sind auch Hardtrance und die anderen auch  
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier ganz nice   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-yq2NASFrU&hd=1  Eigentlich auch n Klassiker von 1997, der 08 neu aufgemacht wurd und dann von DDA geremixed  Obwohl der mehr tranciger is


----------



## Thallassa (15. März 2012)

Der Remake von GR2B ist finde ich total kein Hardtrance.

Ich pspamme mal freudig mit ^^:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs2JGqqSGSM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd_55DrDvlk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0rHqbvIOpQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_kPJF1AxTg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZWhUtRO468

Also auch, wenn ich die Antwortmöglichkeit bescheuert finde: "Hardtrance FTW!"


----------



## MasterFreak (15. März 2012)

@Thallassa
Deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben das es mehr Tranciger is  DJ Scot Projekt ist wirklich sehr gut  Necrosis is auch sehr geil ^^
Warum findeste die Antwortmöglichkeit "bescheuert" ??? Das heißt einfach ihr mögt Hardtrance und hört das recht viel ^^ Du hättest ja auch : Kann man hören angeben können 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Also, da scheint die Vermarktungsindustrie ganze Arbeit gelistet zu haben - das ist nicht wertend gemeint, aber wenn das wirklich Hardtrance sein soll, dann mag ich "oldschool" Hardtrance viel lieber  Die meisten der Videos könnte man vielleicht HardDANCE nennen, aber HardTRANCE? hmm…  

Schon in den 90ern haben viele die Hände vor dem Kopf geschlagen, als manche Sampler werbewirksam mit "Trance" und "Techno" geworben haben, aber mehr mit Pop als wirklich "underground" zu tun hatten. Das meiste hier ist einfach nur "coolerer" und etwas härterer Dancefloor, mehr nicht. Mit Trance hat das rein gar nix zu tun, außer man ist auf die Marketingmasche reingefallen mit Samplern a la "Dreamtrance" usw., was aber kein Trance, sondern Dance ist. Daher kann es an sich allein deswegen für mich schon kein Hardtrance sein. Hardtrance ist halt an sich früher schon ein recht eng eingegenzter Begriff gewesen wie zB Deathmetal im Metal-Bereich, oder im Technobereich so was wie zB Goa oder Gabber usw. - da kann man IMHO nicht einfach _völlig_ andere Elemente dazunehmen und es immer noch so nennen, was wiederum bei einem "Obergenre" wie zB Techno oder HipHop oder Metal allgemein möglich wäre. Das ganze ist mir einfach viel zu weit weg von dem, was ich als Hardtrance kennengelernt habe, und dabei dann viel zu nah an dem, was für mich schon seit den 90ern normaler Dancefloor ist. Man kann auch nicht einfach hingehen und sagen "okay, egal: wir nennen das trotzdem Hardtrance, und das was wirklich Hardtrance ist, laben wir um in oldschool-Hardtrance"  

okay, man kann schon... leider... da sollte ich - wenn ich ggf. mal zu einer Hardtrance-Party gehen sollte - lieber vorher mal die playlists probehören, was mich da erwartet


----------



## KillerCroc (15. März 2012)

[X] Kann man hören


----------



## Thallassa (15. März 2012)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Warum findeste die Antwortmöglichkeit "bescheuert" ?



Ich mag den Ausdruck ftw nicht ^^ Egal



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da scheint die Vermarktungsindustrie ganze  Arbeit gelistet zu haben - das ist nicht wertend gemeint, aber wenn das  wirklich Hardtrance sein soll, dann mag ich "oldschool" Hardtrance viel  lieber  Die meisten der Videos könnte man vielleicht HardDANCE nennen, aber HardTRANCE? hmm…


 
Beispiele wären gut gewesen, zumindest ich bin mir sehr sicher, zwischen Hard Trance und HardDance unterscheiden zu können =P
Gibt leider mittlerweile nur noch sehr sehr wenige Producer, die Hard Trance produzieren...
Nomad und Wragg & Log:One wären da wohl die "Bekanntesten" derzeit.

Achja, Nomad:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah-8ajIHAIE

Hard Dance find' ich dagegen zum kotzen.
Wobei, da gibts den "Harddancetrance" - den ich noch aushalte

Gutes Beispiel wäre finde ich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riZmSKgWiQI

Und dann den "klassichen" Hard Dance, den ich mal so gar nicht ab kann:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On85Kh7QTw8

Klonez ist dazu ein super Beispiel, hab nicht einen guten Track von dem gehört...


----------



## MasterFreak (15. März 2012)

@ Herbboy :
Joa es gibt halt nicht viel neuen bekannten Hardtrance, aber die Beispiele die ich gepostet habe waren außer BB alle Hardtrance  Natürlich könnte man sich darüber streiten was Hardtrance heute noch ausmacht, aber man sollte alle Formen des Hardtrance akzeptieren auch wenn sie nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. Du kannst neuen bzw. Oldschool (Hardtrance von 90 bis ca. 2004) oder normalen Trance posten aber bitte kein Vocal-Trance bzw. Hands-up  . Außerdem is der Thread dazu da sich über schöne Musik auszutauschen und über sie zu diskutieren aber nicht zu streiten 
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. @ Thallassa :
Sorry wenn der Ausdruck dir net gefällt... aber man kanns net ändern also...
und an Herbboy : Oldschool Hardtrance ist gut !!! Aber die neuen Teile machen mir auch nix es gibt n paar gute


----------



## Star_KillA (15. März 2012)

HARDSTYLE FTW


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Nur nebenbei: ich will nicht streiten, ich bin nur "entsetzt" bzw überrrascht, was heutzutage als Hardtrance bezeichnet wird  nicht, dass ich die Sachen schlecht finde, ich bin nur extrem irritiert... nur zum Verständnis: das hier zB 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igUp6xqauwg
oder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT9pH9C7Oew

sind Paradebeispiele für Trance. Wenn ich jetzt Hardtrance in seiner Ursprünglichen Definition als Mischung von Trance mit härterem Sounds, dann sehe ich von Trance bei den meisten Sachen hier nicht mal einen Hauch. Das ist alles.



@Thalassa: also, zwei Sachen, was ich drunter verstehe, hab ich ja schon zu Beginn gepostet. Das von dir gepostete von Josh Lang zB würde da für mich dann schon eher auch unter Hardtrance fallen. Das von Nomad hört sich für mich wiederum eher nach modernem Techno ganz allgemein an - ich sehe da keinen relevanten Tranceanteil ^^ So was könnte auch problemlos als auf ner Gothic-Party unter dem Oberbegriff "Industrial" laufen, erinnert mich zB an SAM - was ich nie im Leben als "Hardtrance" bezeichnen würde  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rucXtgoWAIM



Klassischer Hardtrance ist zB wiederum auch so was wie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEso3U8UCyk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c48baEsPM4Y

oder evtl auch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jOFWR3Gyno



Natürlich sind viele Übergänge auch fließend. Mein Selbstgemachtes zB kann ich selber nicht einordnen: www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-WorldInConflict.mp3 
keine Ahnung, wie ich das Genre benennen soll... SHaDAm vielleicht (*S*lightky *Ha*rd *D*ark*Am*bient)...?


----------



## MasterFreak (16. März 2012)

Wer kennt Sunbeam - Outside World nicht ??? Das is der geilste Klassiker  
Lustiges Genre  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

Ich muß gestehen die Richtung mag ich nicht. Da laufe ich grün an und zerreisse mein Hemd, wenigstens bei einem Großteil der Stücke


----------



## MasterFreak (16. März 2012)

@ Dr Bakterius
Ist das jetzt gut oder nicht  
@ All  
Hier recht aktueller Hardtrance von Ultraform : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJtnBgHmIuk&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier etwas älter : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcwaPm8YUvc ^^ und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J99IilOGeaI, dafür hier etwas neuer  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJCa7dE45rk&hd=1 Obwohl das sich iwi mehr nach Electro anhört  
und hier 1x Tracks von Therabyte  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWToEODGzBk&feature=related


----------

